

Looking for Technical Co-Founder in San Francisco - kyleperricone

My name is Kyle Perricone and I am working to develop an iOS app - looking for a technical co-founder in San Francisco.<p>The app is called &quot;Livit&quot; and the goal is to help &#x2F; encourage users to take advantage of their lives by maximizing the things they do outside of work. This will be achieved by combining four social functions into a single location. Please respond if interested!<p>Personally, I have extensive project management experience at a major medical device company in the Bay Area. I do not code, but I understand engineering workflows very well.<p>Thanks!
======
alain94040
What kind of business co-founder are you? Are you a hustler? Did you build a
landing page and already collected 10,000 emails of interested potential
users? If not, why not?

Any decent mobile developer is smart enough to have their own ideas and build
them. Why would they build _your_ idea instead? What do you bring to the
table? Money, connections, beta users... Just don't say "the idea".

Did you build a mockup of your app yet (check out app cooker for instance)?
Did you show that playable mockup to 100 people in coffee shops, got their
feedback and iterated?

If you have done all of this, then you are a business co-founder worth
engaging with.

[0] source: I used to run the co-founders meetup of Silicon Valley, so I have
had that exact same discussion with tens of business co-founder hopefuls.

------
canterburry
Sorry, this is going to sounds very snarky, and please understand this is
mainly a joke, but maybe what the iOS app should do in order to help people
"take advantage of their lives by maximizing the things they do outside of
work" is to power down your phone, thus forcing you to interact with the
people around you.

